# ahí tienes a los picoletos (picoleto)



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
Tengo un pequeno problemo con "tener a" en la frase siguiente :
"Mira, ahí tienes a los picoletos. ¡La verdad es que no pasan muy desapercibidos !"
Mi intento :
"Regarde, les voilà tes cruchots (=gendarmes, en argot). Le problème c'est qu'ils ne passent pas inaperçu !"
Quien puede decirme lo que significa exactamente "ahí tienes a" por favor ?
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra respuesta.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Arhela:

Oui, c'est ça le sens, le possessif peut changer ou même ne pas s'utiliser, tout dépend des phrases antérieures et pourquoi on fait cette réflexion.

Tiens, voilà nos cruchots.
Tiens, voilà les cruchots qui radinent.
Regarde, les cruchots sont là.
Tiens, en parlant de cruchots...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dans la première partie de la phrase il n'y a pas de possessif:

*- Tiens, voilà les cruchots.*

Pour la deuxième partie il suffirait de:
*
- Il ne passent vraiment pas inaperçus!*


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

"cruchots" me semble un peu dépassé

d'autres termes

Bien cordialement


----------



## Arzhela

Merci Lisory,
Il est super ton site mais dans mon contexte, il me faut un terme qu'emploie un lieutenant de police pour parler des ses collègues gendarmes. Ce glossaire donne des appellations concernant à la fois les policiers et les gendarmes et donc employés par des gens "de l'extérieur", ce n'est pas pareil. Le mot m'a été donné par des policiers... Peut-être sont-ils restés sur des termes anciens entre eux...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Que me corrijan los "nativos" pero creo que _picoletos _tampoco es muy muy actual.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Que me corrijan los "nativos" pero creo que _picoletos _tampoco es muy muy actual.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



*Picoleto *procede del clásico tricornio de los guardias civiles: el *sombrero de tres picos*.

No es que no sea actual, lo que ocurre es que no es usual.


----------



## Arzhela

D'après ce que je sais "picoletos" vient de l'italien "piccolo" et désignait les carabiniers. Ensuite l'espagnol l'a adopté pour désigner la Guardia Civil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Arzhela said:


> D'après ce que je sais "picoletos" vient de l'italien "piccolo" et désignait les carabiniers. Ensuite l'espagnol l'a adopté pour désigner la Guardia Civil.



Source, s'il vous plaît?


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Si c'est pour désigner les *gendarmes*, et pour rester dans le même registre:

Tiens, voila les képis.


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir Victor,

Il ne faut pas exagérer, parfois les choses que l'on sait relèvent de la culture générale et non de la lecture immédiate de telle page de tel livre ...

Bien cordialement,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lisory said:


> Bonsoir Victor,
> 
> Il ne faut pas exagérer, parfois les choses que l'on sait relèvent de la culture générale et non de la lecture immédiate de telle page de tel livre ...
> 
> Bien cordialement,



Exagérer? 

Désolé, *Arzhela*, si j'ai donné cette impression mais ce n'était nullement mon intention. Ce que tu avançais me semblait très intéressant -car plausible- et je voulais seulement avoir une base solide avant de l'incorporer à ma base de données.


----------



## Arzhela

Víctor Pérez said:


> Exagérer?
> 
> Désolé, *Arzhela*, si j'ai donné cette impression mais ce n'était nullement mon intention. Ce que tu avançais me semblait très intéressant -car plausible- et je voulais seulement avoir une base solide avant de l'incorporer à ma base de données.


Ce n'est pas moi qui ai répondu mais Lisory. Je recherche ma source et je vous la donne dès que je l'ai retrouvée !


----------



## Arzhela

Ça y est ! Je l'ai trouvée! Il s'agit un fils WR, voir le post #3


----------



## yserien

Ser nativo no implica más conocimientos, simplemente que tiene una experiencia cotidiana más amplia que alguien que viva habitualmente en el extranjero.En esta calidad opino que aunque todo el mundo conoce el término picoleto es raro oirlo. Es más común la Guardia Civil o más popular "los civiles".


----------



## Arzhela

yserien said:


> Ser nativo no implica más conocimientos, simplemente que tiene una experiencia cotidiana más amplia que alguien que viva habitualmente en el extranjero.En esta calidad opino que aunque todo el mundo conoce el término picoleto es raro oirlo. Es más común la Guardia Civil o más popular "los civiles".


Tienes razon : ¡Tienes una experiencia cotidiana más amplia ! ¿Pero quizás ese palabra es más usada en la región de Madrid ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Arzhela said:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui ai répondu mais Lisory. Je recherche ma source et je vous la donne dès que je l'ai retrouvée !



Je sais bien, *Arzhela*, mais je m'adressais à toi parce que c'était toi qui risquais de te sentir visée par ma soi-disante _exagération,_ "dénoncée" (gentiment, j'en suis sûr) par *Lisory *.

Autrement, je trouve très intéressant le rapport avec *piccolo*, même si le DRAE ne le mentionne pas et même si le Espasa Calpe sur lequel se base le dico de WR (le même que celui du lien) ne reprend pas le mot *picoleto*. J'imagine que le rapprochement avec le* sombrero de tres picos* a peut-être renforcé aussi le surnom.

Finalement, si bien *picoleto *fait partie des nombreuses appelations adressées à la Guardia Civil, d'autres sont bien plus populaires que celle-ci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Yserien:





yserien said:


> Ser nativo no implica más conocimientos, simplemente que tiene una experiencia cotidiana más amplia que alguien que viva habitualmente en el extranjero.


Al decir nativos (que me cuidé mucho de poner entre comillas)  quería decir que han vivido más tiempo en España. Por alguna razón _picoleto _me parece que se empleó mucho en los años 60/70, cuando la Benemérita tenía otra fama que la que tiene ahora y era mucho más temida. Son impresiones sacadas de lecturas diversas, ya que no viví esta época aquí. Por eso pedía la opinión de un "nativo". Insisto: son impresiones.

Para volver al hilo, personalmente no conocía _crouchot _que Lisory dice ser algo antiguo y me preguntaba si la dos palabras no reflejaban la misma época, con lo cual la traducción sería perfecta.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Arzhela said:


> Tienes razon : ¡Tienes una experiencia cotidiana más amplia ! ¿Pero quizás ese palabra es más usada en la región de Madrid ?


 Seguramente que sí. Madrid capital ,más el gran Madrid, provincias próximas con influencia de Madrid, igual nos ponemos en 8 millones de habitantes con lo cual la utilización del término puede ser mayor que en otros sitios.


----------



## gonlezza

No creo que haya que discutir tanto .
En primer lugar, estoy con Víctor, en cuanto a la procedencia del término. En lo que discrepo es que el término no se utilice apenas. SÍ es frecuente, y mucho, para referirse a la Guardia Civil. Pero sólo a este cuerpo, que por si alguien lo desconoce: no son policías.
La manera de referirse a ellos llamándoles "picoletos" puede ser tanto jocosa como despectiva o sencillamente popular.
Y creo que es así en toda España


----------



## Lisory

Mes plus grandes excuses à Victor, et merci à Martine pour les "chistes" ,

Le terme "exagérer" était... exagéré, et bien sûr sans aucune animosité de ma part.

Pour essayer de me faire pardonner, j'ai cherché l'origine de *"cruchot"* et il s'agit d'un nom propre, plus précisément du nom d'un personnage cinématographique incarné par Louis de Funés.



> Automne 1964. Près de huit millions de Français se ruent dans les salles pour découvrir 'Le Gendarme de Saint-Tropez'. Le comédien aux mimiques inoubliables, libère son génie comique dans le rôle du maréchal des logis Cruchot. C'est la naissance du célèbre cycle 'Un Gendarme à Saint-Tropez', dont les six films seront réalisés entre 1964 et 1982.


. C'est pour cela que je me suis permise de le qualifier d'un peu "vieilli".

Source www.evene.fr/livres/livre/sylvain-raggianti-louis-de-funes-le-gendarme-de-saint-tropez-30313.php

Bien cordialement


----------



## Arzhela

Cintia&Martine said:


> Para volver al hilo, personalmente no conocía _crouchot_ cruchot que Lisory dice ser algo antiguo y me preguntaba si la dos palabras no reflejaban la misma época, con lo cual la traducción sería perfecta.


Je ne sais pas de quelle époque date le terme. Pour info, c'est un policier e 30 ans qui me l'a donné  Du coup je crois que je vais rester dans le classique et je vais dire "gendarme".  En France, les flics disent aussi "ceux d'en face" ou "la maison d'en face" pour désigner leurs collègues gendarmes (et ça c'est très actuel )


----------



## Arzhela

Lisory said:


> . C'est pour cela que je me suis permise de le qualifier d'un peu "vieilli".


... Et je pense que tu as raison  Merci pour les infos Lisory!


----------



## swift

> Así que, aunque no sirva para un carajo, hoy quiero reivindicar mi derecho ciudadano a ser detenido e identificado en carretera cuando meta la gamba. Es más. Exijo que, una vez hecho el retrato de atentos al pajarito, *una dotación de picoletos me corte el paso con la autoridad debida*, me haga aparcar en el arcén con gesto enérgico, y tras afearme la conducta —se ha pasado varios pueblos, etcétera—, el guardia Sánchez me haga firmar la papeleta correspondiente mientras el cabo Martínez mueve la cabeza y dice, reprobador: «Debería darle vergüenza, señor Reverte». | Marditos radares roedores  |  Web oficial de Arturo Pérez-Reverte


Une brigade d’aigles de la route ? de sauterelles ?


> *aigle de la route* _locution _Motard de la gendarmerie
> 
> définition : aigle de la route
> 
> *sauterelle* _nom fém._ Policier, gendarme (en embuscade au bord de la route)
> 
> sauterelle (définition)


----------

